# Extra Prayers please!



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

We have our next egg collection on the 13th. Been for a scan today and not doing too badly for an " old one". Everything growing as it should. Getting to that " gittery" time again when the scale of what you are doing sets in.  Just asking if you can remember me in your prayers over the next few weeks . I sometimes find it too hard to pray for myself at these times, as you feel self absorbed and selfish in what you are praying hardest for.. if that makes sense
Bright Eyes


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

I will keep you in  my prayers Bright eyes

xxx


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Bright eyes

I know what you mean about praying for yourself  But don't worry that's what we're here for  I'll put you on my daily prayer list - praying that this TX will be the one 

God bless & do keep us updated 

Dibley x


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Bright eyes, I will pray that God puts his big loving arms around you and that you will know His peace in the next cycle. He does for us what we do not have the strength to do for ourselves. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers 

xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Just to update you. 10 eggs, 7 suitable for ICSI and 5 have fertilised.  Lots of empty follies. Was a bit disappointed although I feel guilty knowing that I should not have been. Its just that we had some to freeze straight away last time.. we had 11 eggs, 9 treated, 3 frozen and 2 back ( 2 stopped growing). Back AM for transfer. Not sure what we are going tomorrow if all continue to grow. We have agreement for 3 to go back... so fingers crossed we might be able to do that and freeze the other two. I know that the odds are slim as last time, they kept 4 out and only 2 had continued to divide. We'll speak to the Consultant Embryologist AM as he will be there as has to give consent if 3 are going back.
I am praying hard that my little ones continue to grow overnight and can be safely back where they belong tomororow.
Bright Eyes


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow Brighteyes that's great news! 

It's hard not to compare our different TX's - but please do try and focus on what your little ones are doing right now 

I will be   hard that your little embabies will continue to divide and that tomorrow you will have more great news about e/t 
Do keep us updated 
God bless,
Dibley x


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Brighteyes, 

I'll   that of the three going back, at least one will stick. Sorry you didn't have more embies over to freeze but I hope you will not need them anyway  . 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello and good morning!
Well now have 3 embies on board and a bit freaked by it!
Went back yesterday and all 5 were still " in the land of the living". 4 were at 2 cell stage but looking OK and one had got to 5/6 cell ( they were very pleased with this one as it seems to be a quick worker!). They could not say if they could freeze any of the 2 cell as have to let them go for another day or two. We ( or rather I as he had gone from the waiting room to get a coffee1) made the decision to have 3 out back as I did not want the thought of them being potentially disgarded. Lets hope that the others left will do OK.. they'll let us know next week. They had to give me the spiel about the dangers of multiple births ,but come off it, the changes of one let alone three sticking are so slim..  never the less it did freak me abit and I worried all night that I have done the right thing!? I did not really want to know the gradings of them as I think that it can give you false hope if you have a good one, but they just tell you without asking!
Now on that dreaded 2ww !
Bright Eyes


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck Bright Eyes


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Fantastic news Brighteyes 

that the 2ww will be kind to you and that there will be a wonderful   waiting at the end of it for you 
Try not to worry - easier said than done I know - be confident and positive in the decision you made hun 

God bless, Dibley x


----------



## Nofi (Mar 8, 2007)

Brighteyes,

That's good news, to God be the glory.   the embies now do their job and implant.

Wishing you a loads of     on your 2ww, and looking forward to celebrate your   

Nofi
xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bright Eyes:   that you get a BFP.


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Just to let you know that AF has made it's way. Heavy spotting today and that well known ache...so guess that's over for us.
not sure what our next plan of action will be. Thinking of changing to a Manchester clinic for summer and giving it one last shot.
Bright Eyes


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh Bright eyes, I'm so very sorry hun 

It's the worst feeling in the world 
Whatever your next plans are, know that are you are very much in my thoughts and  

I was Care Manchester (well at their satellite Beaumont clinic in Bolton because it was a shorter waiting time ) - all the staff, both the nurses and consultants are just lovely. I know it didn't work for me but I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them  They still support me for scans etc even though I'm having treatment abroad.

God bless hun, love Dibley x


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

So sorry Bright Eyes.  I feel called just to pray for peace for you.  So....         I pray that you can feel God holding your hand through all this.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bright Eyes, I'm so sorry honey.  . X


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bright Eyes:       and       for you and your DH.  Hang in there and keep trusting God.


----------



## snickers34 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry brighteyes for BFN.  It must be so hard for you at the moment.  I pray that you find peace to know your next step  .

Sarah x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. They do help at times when you are too upset and angry to pray yourself.
Taking some time out now to think about what/ where next . Hope that I will find the strength and faith to trust that God will get me to do the right thing and make the right decisions in the weeks ahead
Bright Eyes


----------

